# New orders...



## mistisrising (Aug 10, 2008)

I just ordered from nirvana-shop (B-52 sonded good) on the sixth, let you know when I recieve them.

I ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl last night. Still haven't recieved the confirmation email yet (credit card). Any one have the same problem, or is it the weekend?

How's the doc (drchronic.com)? Do they still ship to the US? I was thinking of using them next, but the site says they don't ship to here. I've seen other people say they still ship here, but the posts were months ago. Anyone order recently?


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 10, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I just ordered from nirvana-shop (B-52 sonded good) on the sixth, let you know when I recieve them.
> 
> I ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl last night. Still haven't recieved the confirmation email yet (credit card). Any one have the same problem, or is it the weekend?
> 
> How's the doc (drchronic.com)? Do they still ship to the US? I was thinking of using them next, but the site says they don't ship to here. I've seen other people say they still ship here, but the posts were months ago. Anyone order recently?



Hi, I just ordered from the Dr. twice in the last 2 weeks, it took 8 days from order to here in the US. 
See review here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29734


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 10, 2008)

It's probably the weekend... You will get your confirmation e-mail... Dutch sites are cool, I got my seeds from Holland in 3 days.... and always been satisfied when getting mushrooms or other goodies fro the NL....
We should all just move there LOL


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you for that, I don't know how I missed it. Is that the only place you ordered from?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 10, 2008)

I have ordered form the doc twice and got my seeds quickly. He is the only person i will use.


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 10, 2008)

I also put an order in with marijuana seeds.nl last night.  Trying to get their G13 Haze.  Havent got my confirmation email but its the weekend.  Good luck with your order.

Be safe and peace


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

Please lemme know how that works out for the both of you, I really heard good things about that seedbank!


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ill keep in touch and let everbody know whats up.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

Bonghit74 said:
			
		

> Ill keep in touch and let everbody know whats up.



Thanks!

no conformation email yet?


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 10, 2008)

No.  But I ordered them around 9:00 PM saturday night.  Probably not open or something like that.  I like weekends off too!!!


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 10, 2008)

Bonghit74 said:
			
		

> No.  But I ordered them around 9:00 PM saturday night.  Probably not open or something like that.  I like weekends off too!!!



Damn near the same time here. I'll hit this thread as soon as I have new info.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 11, 2008)

I sent marijuanaseeds.nl an e-mail asking if they would ship to my region (southern asia) and they said that they would only accept cash or international money orders...  I am thinking if this is a scam or not, because they might just take my money, or it could be legit since the address on the credit card has to be the one where they ship it to... any ideas/thoughts on this guys??


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 11, 2008)

Got my confirmation email.  They are on the way!


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 11, 2008)

Same here. Still haven't heard from nirvana-shop though. They said thier order days are tues and fri. So, if I don't hear anything by weds, I'll send 'em a kite and see what's up.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got another email from nirvanashop, my order is in fulfillment (gee, only six days later). I wanna say they need to hire some more people, but as long as they get it here safely, what can I say?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 12, 2008)

true...!


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 12, 2008)

And again, another from nirvana-shop, now I have gotten one step closer to shipping, but still not yet...


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 15, 2008)

Nirvana shop sent the "your item has shipped to it's final destination" email. Just waiting on that.

And, since I got that one, I ordered the mixed auto pack from the doc. This should be my last, but I would like to give high grade a try.

I'll keep updating this thread until I'm done ordering and they all get here.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 15, 2008)

dr chronic has not sent me anything,been over a month now.no word.2 other orders came already and i ordered them after chronic's order.be careful of dr chronic


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 15, 2008)

where did you order the others from andy?


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 15, 2008)

All four of the ones that I intend on, or already have, ordered from come with good referrals. One thing that I have noticed is that it seems everyone of the good sites has stuff disappear once in a while. I would imagine if it doesn't get lost, it's possible someone (or many someone's) along the way know what the packages look like, and are pulling them. From the guys that work in the mail dept. at these banks, to the mail rooms at any one of the post offices that they go through. Remember, it's illegal in most places and most people know that. So, who you gonna call if your letter disappears? Answer: If the site doesn't guarantee delivery, no one. Which is why I think that every time it's a stolen package.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 15, 2008)

do you guys have them sent to your house, i want to but i hear you should have them sent to a friends house, Anyone have them sent to their home address.????


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 15, 2008)

Sure, but I don't have anything in the house for the fuzz to find. I would use a prepaid credit card, though. If you grow in your home, don't send it there. I have seen others say to rent a post office box. There are even private mail drops and boxes, usually at private mail shipping places.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 18, 2008)

Today I recieved my orders from drchronic (sent on the 15th), and nirvana (sent on the 13th). I wasn't thrilled with either of thier stealth methods, but hey, they got here. I do think one is crushed, though. 

I'm a little worried about the nirvana B-52's, they're extremely small, but the look fully developed. Dark and marked.

The lowlife auto pack from the doc looked fine, but I thought that there was a couple free ones coming. Whatever, like i said, they made it.

I'm still waiting on some lr2's from marijuana-seeds.nl. They were shipped the 11th. But all the sites say 7-28 days, so until the middle of September I just won't worry about it.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 19, 2008)

but if you rent a PO box dont they ask for your home address?


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 19, 2008)

I honestly don't know, go check it out for us. I just had them sent right to my house.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 21, 2008)

Got my order from marijuana-seeds.nl today. Sent on the 11th, so it took ten days. Sent five free seeds, but they're not marked. The site said five free easy sativa, but the easy sativa link said out of stock. Think it's five more lr2's?


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 21, 2008)

I haven't seen too much on these guys, but they sell a load of other stuff, so I gave em a shot. They guarantee delivery, no matter what happened to the letter (but I think that only applies to provable cases; ie: customs, damage, receipt required).

Anyway, ordered Paradise Sweet Purple. Looks like a quick maturing, heavy strain that will work indoor and out. Sounded good and only cost $35 with shipping. If I get this one, I'll be done for a few years (yeah right), so I can mess with some phenos. Now that I'm close to having an small indoor spot, I don't have to seed just for the next spring, or depend upon someone else to do the sexing or cloning.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 21, 2008)

I ordered 65 seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl this spring.I lost about 20 plants in  a flood and a few didn't come up but still had plenty.I've watched them turn male one after another.I'm left with 3 females!!!Almost 40 males!!!Thats not including how many might of popped up of the 20 that were flooded.I really count on my crop every year and now I'm screwed.Would have been better off with bag seeds
Plus 2 of my big bud seeds were crushed by the package...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 21, 2008)

wow 3 from 65... sorry man


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 22, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Got my order from marijuana-seeds.nl today. Sent on the 11th, so it took ten days. Sent five free seeds, but they're not marked. The site said five free easy sativa, but the easy sativa link said out of stock. Think it's five more lr2's?



I just ordered their northern lights and aurora indica. :hubba:


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats mistisrising!!!  Just got my G13 Haze today.  Did you have to sign for yours?  They were also sent out on the 11th and they tried to deliver yesterday but I wasnt home to sign for it.  Package had not been tampered with so I think all is good.  All beans looked to be good shape and mature.  They did short me one G13 bean but gave me 5 unmarked freebies.  I guess I cant complain too much.  Happy growing


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 22, 2008)

Same here, except the mail man is a jackass. He dropped off the slip for the registered mail along with the letter. So, my wife went to the office today and they told her they delivered it already. I guess he doesn't handle too much foreign signature required stuff.

I also got the five free seeds. The website said easy sativa when I ordered, but it was out of stock, now it says a mazar hybrid. I'm gonna write 'em and find out which ones they sent me.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 2, 2008)

Still no word from weedcity. They have a 1800 number that I'll need to call tomorrow to see why they haven't shipped yet. They took the money a week ago, but haven't updated the order as "dispatched". I figure it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 7, 2008)

Got an email from weedcity.com yesterday. My order has been "dispatched." Let y'all know when it lands.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 9, 2008)

Weedcity.com order just arrived. Ten Sweet Purple, all intact. They also included a letter saying that in the next six months the UK government will be outlawing seed sales. Is this true? If it is, it will seriously hurt the business coming from NL because customs will only have to look for one country to try to intercept our orders.


----------

